# P1176 Code - already replaced post cat O2 sensor



## soons50 (Oct 8, 2002)

I have a P1176 code on my 2002.5 GLI 24v. I replaced the post-cat O2 sensor but the code came back later the same day. What should I do next, replace the pre-cat O2 sensor or the MAF ? Or maybe something else ?

Thanks !


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

See this: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17584/P1176/004470


----------



## soons50 (Oct 8, 2002)

Thank you but I should have mentionned that I already know this link. What I would like to know is if some of you had this code, how did you finally solve the problem ?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Have you done an aging test on the front oxygen sensor?


----------



## soons50 (Oct 8, 2002)

apstguy said:


> Have you done an aging test on the front oxygen sensor?


Earlier today I did a basic test and both O2 sensors looked fine. I'm no sure if it's the same test as the one you're talking about though.


----------



## soons50 (Oct 8, 2002)

Has anyone tried one of these catalytic converters instead of the TT ( for around half the price) ?

1) Eastern Catalytic Converters 
http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=1317664









2) Bosal
http://info.rockauto.com/Bosal/Detail2.html?09014096.jpg









They cost around 300$ each.


----------



## randy323 (Nov 11, 2012)

*02 vw mk4 golf gti 1.8t*

Hi there vw fans out there. Its my first time adding some info on here,i have gain alot of information from reading a few post on here. So thanks to you all who take the time to share your knowledge. Now with that said, I have had the same problem with that P1176 code keep popping up ever 200 miles are so, which when on for many months, which i all so had a flat spot between 2500-3000 RPM. I tried many different thing like going through all the vacuum lines to make sure they were all good, most of them were and i changed a few that look like they were on there way out soon and changed a few clamps. that didn't fix the problem,but i'm glad to let you all know that i figured out the problem finally after all those months. I narrowed it down to my N75 valve!!  I replaced it with a new OEM one from carquest autoparts. which was cheaper than the dealer. and it works great!! :laugh: NO MORE FLAT SPOTS, AND NO MORE CODES!! hope this will be help full to someone.Thanks:


----------



## missionstreet (Mar 28, 2016)

I just had my 51235 magnaflow cat welded in and got P1176. Before the cat was clamped on leaking like a sieve with just P0133.


----------

